# Best Spray Foam Brand (Open Cell)



## kim_tx (Apr 9, 2014)

Is there a best spray foam brand to use? I have done bunches of research and they all appear to have risks. We are building a new house and aren't sure which to go with. Sooooo confused!!! Have to make decision this week. Thanks in advance for any advice!

Demilec APX, Icynene, Certainteed, Other????


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't use it.

There is nothing about SPF that you can't do with proper building technique and application.

Where is the home being built and what is the construction type?


----------



## kim_tx (Apr 9, 2014)

My geothermal air unit was purchased and sized based on spray foam use. I live near Dallas. It's a post tension slab, single story, frame, 1/2 James hardie, 1/2 stone veneer, 2600 sf home. 6" exterior walls, ventless attic. Thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The R-Value of OC SPF is the same as fiberglass batts and cellulose.

If you are not using the attic, why bother conditioning it? 

Rigid foam on your exterior walls with a flash and batt approach will out perform SPF.


----------



## kim_tx (Apr 9, 2014)

My understanding is it keeps ducts cool so air conditioner doesn't have to work as hard and is therefore more efficient on bills?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are not going to be using the attic for storage, don't waste the money on SPF on the roof.

Vent the attic, run a cooler shingle color, spend the upgrade money on a metal roof, etc.

If you are having GeoThermal done, put the air handler inside the conditioned space and keep it out of the attic. If you need to run the ducts in the attic, make sure they are rigid and well sealed. 

Have them run tight to the attic floor and blow the insulation high enough to cover them or build a small wall around them to allow for plenty of insulation around them. 

Have the top plates sealed as part of the insulation schedule.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...d6hy5vGvKxfY2bQ&bvm=bv.61725948,d.cGU&cad=rja

Gary


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

As a home owner, not in building industry, I agree that the HVAC system must be in the conditioned space.  Don't go along with lazy builders or home designers. Spend the extra money to place the ducts and air handler in the conditioned envelope.

Someone isn't thinking when you insulate the attic to R-49 (or what ever your code call for) but place ducts and air handler in the attic and insulate the ducts to R-6 (8) and the air handler probably at R-2. Ever look at the thickness of the insulation in the air handler cabinet?


----------

